# Ground protection mats



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey guys,
I'm tired of buying plywood for turf protection so I am looking at the rubber mats. They are extremely expensive. I came across these 4x6's which I could cut into 2 2x6 pieces which would work fine. Does anyone with experience using a turf may see why these might not work? They are also 3/4" thick instead of 1/2". OR does anyone know of a cheap place to buy the real turf mats?
Thanks
Steve
Ground Effects LLC
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-x-6-3-4-R...d&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=250485376456&rt=nc


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I think you will find that those floor mats are very flexible. If you laid them on mud, the machine you are driving would just push them into the mud, without giving you any support. I don't know any cheap place to buy them but some of the United Rentals branches rent them. .


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks...didn't think about that.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I actually have 2 of these that I put in my bed for extra weight in the winter and park the RV on them in the summer to protect the driveway. I got them from Tractor Supply store 4'x6'x3/4" they were $40. They do give a little if you drive on them but it spreads the weight out.
http://m.tractorsupply.com/en/store/rubber-horse-stall-mat-4-ft-x-6-ft?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Stall mats won't cut it. They're far too soft and flexible.


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

you might look into some made by a company Alturna mats we have them in a 4x8 mat they are a little pricey but we ran loaded triaxle dumps across them with no damage to he mats and minimal damage the yard during the spring thaw they make different sizes


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

We have 24 Alturna mats, they are not cheap at all. We are paying around $175 a mat when buying 24 at a time, but we will never go back to plywood!


----------

